# Arming chaos/renagade knights???



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Purchased the renagade knight box the other day, plan is to convert them to something more orky and run them as chaos knights to aid my force.

But I'm running into the problem of having no idea what to arm them with? Thinking proably reaper chainsword and the melta blast gun for some dakka and a little bit of close combat power.

Plan is to basically ally with my orks mainly in a variant of my battlewagon lists, probably only a single knight for a little extra punch.

Any thoughts? Tips and tricks from those who have run knights before?


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I run the knight errant configuration for my only knight (assembled) and he's served me well so far. Plus, short range, high damage sounds pretty ork friendly to me!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Errant? Thats the battlecannon and sword is it?

So no experience with the larger varients with missiles and the such?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Hawkshroud (Jul 20, 2016)

Errant has the Thermal Cannon and Chainsword

Sent from my SM-J500FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm planning to take two with my CSM. Possibly a battle cannon and gatling cannon shooty knight and a stock sword and fist CC knight. I'm not sure though. That means 4 D attacks and 3 S10 attacks, where each knight having a sword and gun is 6 D attacks and no decrease in firepower

The thermal cannon is cool but seems hard to justify over a two shot battle cannon when your CC attacks (and stomp) can ruin vehicles easily anyway


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

If you use the forgeworld rules for a chaos knight, you can give it things like mark of nurgle (it will not die), mark of khorne (re-roll stomps), a dirge caster (no overwatch within 6"), and it comes stock with a foe-reaper chainsword, which gives it +1 on the D-table against monstrous and gargantuan creatures. Its what I use, normally the paladin though for the 72" rapid fire battle cannon.

Rules: https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/resources/fw_site/fw_pdfs/Warhammer_40000/Chaos_Knight.pdf


----------

